# Can DP/DR be related to adrenal fatigue or pregnenolone deficiency??



## Lorelai (Jun 17, 2013)

What if?

I am especially interested in the hormones of our body. Hormones really have a lot of influence on the body. Fysical, emotional and mental. I get the stress part that causes DP/DR. I just think there has to be something more fysical to it.

What if stress causes the brain to break down. If that happens to the electric wiring in your house you would have to replace the fuse to let the electricity in the house work again.

What can you replace in yourself to create your brain to work properly again? I just did some research on my own about it and i came to a few options. I'm just interested to hear about your opinions. So, please share.

*#1 ADRENAL FATIGUE*

"Adrenal fatique occurs when poor nutrition, physical or emotional stress weaken and deplete the adrenal glands to the point that they no longer are able to provide balanced amounts of steroid hormones. The adrenal glands can deplete the body's hormonal and energy reserves, and may either shrink in size or hypertrophy (enlarge).
Adrenal Fatigue Syndrome is a collection of signs and symptoms that is the results of the adrenal glands inability to produce enough hormones to supply the body's demand. It should not be confused with Addison's Disease which is adrenal failure. 
The overproduction of adrenal hormones caused by prolonged stress can weaken the immune system and inhibit the production of white blood cells that protect the body against foreign invaders (in particular lymphocytes and lymph node function). Adrenal dysfunction can disrupt the body's blood sugar metabolism, causing weakness, fatigue, and a feeling of being run down. It can also interfere with normal sleep rhythms and produce a wakeful, unrelaxing sleep state, making a person feel worn out even after a full night's sleep.

Many patients appear in their practitioner's office with symptoms of depression, anxiety, panic attacks and are placed on antidepressant or anti-anxiety medication when in reality they suffer from adrenal fatigue.

*#2 PREGNENOLONE DEFICIENCY*

"Decreased Memory and Mental Awareness

Pregnenolone is 10 times more concentrated in the brain than it is in the blood. It is an important neurotransmitter than helps with memory; pregnenolone deficiency can manifest as impaired memory. People rely upon memory to remain oriented to space, time and physical environment; memory impairment contributes to decreased awareness and ability to function and handle complex daily tasks.
Fatigue and Reduced Mobility

People with pregnenolone deficiency can also experience generalized fatigue, muscle weakness, and joint aches and pains."

Lorelai


----------



## Lorelai (Jun 17, 2013)

azsdkwpo said:


> Go and see this sick url:
> 
> humidors


 mr. Spam man


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

I read it could be Adrenal fatigue myself, but I'm not sure.


----------

